# bonnet lost on 1994 hymer 544 need replacement



## mikejerrard (May 5, 2008)

After checking my oil level I stupidly drove off without replacing the bonnet (which you have to take off). Returning to the spot where I left it 5 hours later it was nowhere to be seen!

I need a replacement bonnet for my LHD 1994 Hymer 544.

Can anyone help/point me in right direction to obtain one.


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi

I would have a word with Peter Hambiltons at Preston

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

But be prepared to dig deep in the old pocket!

Regards

Herman


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

This is soooo easy to do! A dealer in Germany even did it on a test drive. And it makes you wonder who has it and what the hell they're using it for? 

Good luck.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Missing Bonnet*



jimbo_hippo said:


> This is soooo easy to do! A dealer in Germany even did it on a test drive. And it makes you wonder who has it and what the hell they're using it for?
> 
> Good luck.


It's not as if you could even sell it at a car boot sale  

If it's a standard Fiat or Merc bonnet, perhaps commercial breakers may have one.

If it's an A class, some fibreglass specialists may do one if they can borrow another to make a mould.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

